# Smoking a Brined Turkey in The Traeger, and The Big Easy



## savannahsmoker (Oct 27, 2009)

Smoking a Brined Turkey in The Traeger, and The Big Easy
Brined a turkey, smoked in the Traeger, crisp up and finished in The Big Easy
First the Brine:


24 hours later it in the Traeger.

Smoking Fine

3 ½ hours at 180 smoke temp and internal temp of 120 so time to put it in The Big Easy. Want to put my holder on, Tommy’s Ring, but it would not balance.


Roasting great

This Turkey is done

Time to carve

Nice and juicy


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey thats almost what my back porch/outdoor kitchen will like for turkey day. You did a fine job there too.


----------



## fire it up (Oct 27, 2009)

That looks great, I LOVE smoked turkey, and who doesn't?

Great post and beautiful bird


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 29, 2009)

Great looking bird.  I've yet to do a turkey but am thinking of giving it a try for Thanksgiving.  Any tips?


----------



## ronp (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice looking turkey there.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 29, 2009)

The birds the word. Congrats on a great smoke and Q too.


----------



## scpatterson (Oct 29, 2009)

I still have not done a whole turkey myself....Any advice???? Yours looks great


----------



## ronp (Oct 29, 2009)

In a word Brine it, one cup of kosher salt per gallon of water overnight, you can add some brown sugar and other spices if desired.

Good luck!!


----------



## oneshot (Oct 29, 2009)

Good lookin birdie......But why didn't you finish the bird in the Traeger?????


----------



## fourthwind (Oct 29, 2009)

Use a Weber kettle.  No brine necessary..  Juicy meat.


----------



## coyote-1 (Oct 29, 2009)

I did a turkey on the Weber kettle some years ago. Took 5 hours and came out great, but it was not what I'd call a smoked turkey.
Did a 20lb turkey last Thanksgiving on my CGSP. Took all night and most of that day....  a truly smoked turkey. I'm gonna do a smoked turkey for Xmas. And even though it's more work having to wake every couple hours to tend the coals, I'm definitely doing it on the offset smoker.

My advice: 
- Brine. ronp is correct.
- Mop. Every hour or so at first, and then every two hours later; make sure your mop includes some vinegar. You'll lose a bit of heat of course which makes the process take longer, but you'll get a skin that's tender/crisp rather than rubbery.


----------



## blue (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow! That looks great.


----------



## savannahsmoker (Nov 15, 2009)

First answer, The Big Easy crisps up the skin better then the smoker, oven or gill.
I use a brine in turkey like many others whom have been smoking for 40 years of so to enchance flavor and moisture.


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 18, 2009)

I gotta try this.  Have the Treager & Big Easy.  Don't know how I missed this post  ...  Thanks  ...


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 18, 2009)

A few questions  ...  What was your final internal temp after the Big Easy?
Tommy's Ring ???


----------



## savannahsmoker (Nov 20, 2009)

I think the final temperture of whatever one is cooking is up to the one cooking.  I pull at a breast temp above 170, meaty part of the inner thigh over 180 and juices running clear.


----------

